# Car Seats?



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

How on earth do you choose a car seat? DH and I stood in the car seat aisle at Target today and we both had that dear in the headlights look. There was one point I turned to him and said "I really don't think its' going to kill our baby if we don't buy the $300 one. Right?" We decided on one of the convertible ones that can go up to 50 pounds and not the baby bucket ones as I call them. That still leaves, oh I dunno, 789767803 options out there and I have no idea if they're all the same darn thing with different names or if spending an extra $100 is going to mean safer baby.


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

Mama, check out consumerreports.com. They have all the reviews and safety results etc. Is there a car seat forum on MDC? I can't say I've looked lately... but ask for recommendations in parenting if not. A bucket/infant seat is good for the early months, and they are designed for little babies so the recline isn't as steep as a convertible, either.


----------



## andi-mama (Jan 2, 2008)

Britax have the highest-rated car seats out there. They are more expensive, but sooo worth the piece of mind!

If you're not going for Britax, look for something that a) lets your child stay rear-facing for as long as possible (I think 35 lbs is the max) and b) lets your child stay in the seat forward-facing for as long as possible once you switch them (60 lbs+).

My 2 year old is in a Britax Marathon and at 25 lbs he's got another few pounds before we need to turn him forward-facing. We plan on getting a Graco SafeSeat for the new baby which will go up to 30lbs


----------



## mochimama (May 25, 2006)

I consulted car seat threads in the past on MDC--we settled on a Britax. Still using the same seat 2 years later and love it!!! We used the sling a lot when dd was a newborn so not having a bucket was totally not a problem.


----------



## two bricks shy (Oct 2, 2007)

Another rave for the Britax! Worth every single penny IMO.

We got a Marathon to replace the Graco Snugride when DD outgrew it by height and weight at 6 months. I wish I had done more research beforehand, we would have started with our Britax. The bucket style carriers are nice but 1- they are heavy, 2 - I found them to be annoying for baby wearing, 3- SO UNSAFE ON TOP OF GROCERY CARTS!!!

Yeah total derail, but honestly folks... They are not secure up there, it's like putting your baby carrier on a chair. I didn't put ours up there, but I've seen some really scary near accidents.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Another vote for Britax. We have a Blvd and it's great. I love the easy harness adjustment and the TSIP 'wings' on the side. DD has a Britax booster, too. Britax is one of the only seat makers that has seats that can be tethered when rear-facing.

That said, I don't know if we'll go with their infant seat - I do want a 'bucket' because I have read it is /slightly/ safer for the first three to four months - but I can't stand paying that much money for a seat where the chest 'clip' is one of those slidy things and not a real clip. It's one of only two seats that has a rebound bar, though, so... yeah, decisions decisions.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Mama, check out consumerreports.com. They have all the reviews and safety results etc. Is there a car seat forum on MDC? I can't say I've looked lately... but ask for recommendations in parenting if not. A bucket/infant seat is good for the early months, and they are designed for little babies so the recline isn't as steep as a convertible, either.

I (respectfully) disagree. Consumer reports is not the place to check for safety. You can go to car-safety.org to get more reputable connections to safety reports. The family safety forum here is good, too.

Britax are definitely the best, but you most likely won't be able to use it from day 1. If you want a convertable to use from day 1, I know the evenflo triumph advance and sunshine kids radian have the lowest bottom slots on the market. The straps should be at or below their shoulders, not above, for rear facing. Buckets typically are the best bet for newborns. I've struggled with this, too, because I just got rid of our bucket a week before I found out I was pregnant again.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

In keeping with the DDC guidelines, I am moving this to family safety.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Consumer Reports is not a good place for car seat information

AND

Britax is not the best.

OP, if you got the Evenflo Triumph Advance that is an excellent seat. If you got the Evenflo Titan, I encourage you to return it and get the Evenflo Triumph Advance


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes thank you 3B! Once again, I agree.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another voice saying CR is not a good choice.

My dd is in a britax most of the time.

In general, in most situations, britax is my first choice.

BUT we use infant seats for the first couple of months.

Personally I will not trust my child in a seat made by evenflo. Do a google for chicago tribune and evenflo to see why.

-Angela


----------



## christigpa (Jan 21, 2008)

Baby Bargains is a great (sensible) book that has a huge chapter on carseats. They also have a message board/forum where car seats are one of the topics discussed to your little heart's content. Consumer Reports and the car seat safety.org website are also good resources.

Before you settle on a convertible car seat (rather than the infant "bucket" seat), do you plan on snapping it into a stroller? If yes, make a short list of the infant car seats that interest you (safety, belt vs. latch, price point) and check out elitecarseats.com for compatible strollers. Traditionally the convertible seats are not stroller compatible.

This weekend we ended up purchasing a 2007 Primmo Viaggio SIP infant car seat and 2007 Peg Perego Pliko P3 stroller. (We saved tons over this year's models.) To us it was important to have an infant car seat so we could easily car sleeping baby from car to stroller or inside the house. We do plan on babywearing as well but again, didn't want to wake sleeping baby.

Yes, it's overwhelming, I agree! Good luck!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Again, Consumer Reports is NOT a good resource for car seats.

ALL car seats are LATCH compatible. No convertibles are travel system compatible.

There are no legitimate resources within the US from which you can compare 'safety'.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

A short list of popular convertible carseats on MDC, from least to most $$$.
-Cosco Scenera, rear-face to 35 lbs. forward-face to 40 lbs.
-Evenflo Triumph Advance RF to 35, FF to 50
-Sunshine Kids Radian 65 RF to 35, FF to 65
-Britax Marathon or Boulevard RF to 35, FF to 65

Personally I'm not a Britax fan. The company is owned by the Carlyle Group, which is no good IMO. I like that the Radian is the narrowest seat on the market (good for 3 in a row) and that it has a steel frame. It's the only non-Britax seat that tethers rear-facing. It has higher top harness slots than the Britax convertibles, which are usually outgrown by height.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
The company is owned by the Carlyle Group, which is no good IMO.

Really??

That is highly disappointing.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

im another one for not relying on consumer reports.









i love Britax. they are easy to install and there are many reasons why i believe their products are better (one of which, although not directly related to safety, is customer service).

we have had MAs and BV's and my sons (who are over 8 lbs. at birth) fit in them at birth. Not all kids do but i know many that do.

if $$ isnt an issue, i would definitely get a Britax. If $ is an issue, the other seats are safe....i would just go w/ name after that....but for a difference of $30 or $40, i woudl definitely spring for a Britax.

Rear Facing until 35 lbs. was huge for me and you have to make sure you get a seat that is post 2/08 date of manufacturer. there are many sales online right now and you can get a MA for about $209 w/ free shipping from one online source right now.

good luck! it can be overwhelming.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 

Personally I'm not a Britax fan. The company is owned by the Carlyle Group, which is no good IMO. I like that the Radian is the narrowest seat on the market (good for 3 in a row) and that it has a steel frame. It's the only non-Britax seat that tethers rear-facing. It has higher top harness slots than the Britax convertibles, which are usually outgrown by height.

I've never seen a company that didn't have *some* problem. For example, Sunshine Kids', which makes the Radian (a wonderful seat), also sells the Mitey-Tite, which is dangerous and potentially deadly.

Cosco (Dorel Juvenile), which makes the Cosco and the Apex, both affordable niche seats, has a whole rash of problems that you'll discover by googling.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a Britax fan, too, but I think for me, it's not b/c of the name. I'm not a big fan of brand names. I like the seats we have b/c they are very sturdy and have a lot of nice padding that makes them more comfortable for the kids. Also, my kids have low-tone, so I like the Britax seat b/c they are more supportive. My 4 year old just moved from a Boulevard to a Regent, and I don't think the Regent is supportive enough for him. His head really lols to the side. But, we already started using it, I bought it used from a friend, I can't return it and trade it in for a Graco Nautilus, which I think would offer more head support. So for him, the Graco would have been a better choice than the Britax, but I didn't realize it in time. It really depends on the age of the child and what features you are interested in. My 2 year old is still in a Boulevard. My 8 year old is in a Britax Parkway booster (I got it for $60 on clearance. You don't have to necessarily spend a lot for a good seat.







)

I have seen the Evenflo Triumph Advance, and I think it's nicely padded, supportive, etc, and looks like a good comfy seat. A lot of people recommend the Cosco Scenera, but I doubt I'd buy it for an everyday seat, only because it has almost no padding, so it feels hard and uncomfortable, and also, it doesn't feel as sturdy as some of the pricier seats on the market. To have as an extra only used once in a while seat, I bet it's great. I wouldn't put my kid in it for long trips though.

What age is the baby you're buying the seat for? It looks like you're in a DDC, so a newborn? I really like using baby buckets for newborns. Convertibles are just too big, plus you can't move the sleeping baby from a convertible w/out waking the baby. It's really nice to be able to take the seat with you if the baby is sleeping and say, enjoy a quiet meal at a restaurant with the baby sleeping next to you instead of being cranky from waking up from a nap too soon. I have heard the Evenflo Triumph Advance does fit most newborns well, though, so if you really don't want a baby bucket, that one's probably a good choice.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Consumer Reports is not a good place for car seat information


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Another voice saying CR is not a good choice.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
im another one for not relying on consumer reports.

Will you ladies please expand on this? Why is Consumer Reports not a good resource for car seat info?


----------



## christigpa (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
ALL car seats are LATCH compatible. No convertibles are travel system compatible.

There are no legitimate resources within the US from which you can compare 'safety'.

Well, we only have resources within the US to compare US-regulated and mandated carseats so I chose to work with what I have.

Good point, ThreeBeans, that all car seats are LATCH compatible however not all cars are, nor is LATCH always the best fastening option (vs. belt) for every carseat. This information I gleaned from Consumer Reports and Baby Bargains (who ran their own tests apart from Consumer Reports).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norabella* 
Will you ladies please expand on this? Why is Consumer Reports not a good resource for car seat info?

CR does not use certified techs. to install their carseats. So there is no assurance that the seats are even INSTALLED correctly. They also do not release their testing data- if a test can't be recreated then it's useless. Recently they had to take back a whole study because it was found that the seats weren't even tested at the SPEEDS they advertised.

-Angela


----------



## thechuzzle (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norabella* 
Will you ladies please expand on this? Why is Consumer Reports not a good resource for car seat info?

Consumer reports did faulty testing, and jumped the gun on their conclusions. Car seats are made to be usd in a specific way and tested using them correctly. Consumer reports did not do this, which is why many seats failed their tests.

The highest ranked seats are the Britax, and the Radian's. Both have passed tests past the legal forward facing 30 mph crash. They are side impact tested, rear collision, and high speed tested. I would suggest buying a Britax Boulevard, as it is so extremly easy to install, use, clean and so on. It will also last you until the seat expires or your child grows too large.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

CR has a long history of complete...ah....fluckwittery....when it comes to car seats. Under no circumstances should anyone take what they have to say seriously. If you have to buy a toaster oven or a new vacuum cleaner, go crazy, but ignore their car seat info.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thechuzzle* 

The highest ranked seats are the Britax, and the Radian's. .

Gak. This is not true.

You cannot HAVE a 'highest rank' seat when there is no 'ranking'. It does a disservice to the hundreds of thousands of people who cannot afford to drop a couple hundred on a car seat to imply that they are not getting the highest ranked seat, when we have no way of knowing if that's even TRUE.

The BEST seat is the seat that fits your child, fits your car, fits your budget, and that you will use correctly every single time you use it. The end.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for the clarifications. I am generally pretty serious about researching things for myself (and will still do so), but I have discovered that even with nine months notice, I just don't have time to start from scratch and become enough of an expert on all the things I have to make decisions about for this baby, so I greatly appreciate your willingness to share your expertise.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

b/c im lazy, and dont want to c&p anyone else's words and b/c i will forget to find this thread again after asking permission from some others to use their words.....i will just post this thread. there are many reasons stated there that i completely agree w/ as to why to purchase a Britax seat. Its not saying that there is PROOF that they are better but there are many advantages a Britax seat has that others dont.

here is the thread on the car seat board: http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=36145&page=3


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Please note that the thread linked to above is in regards to the Britax Frontier vs. Graco Nautilus only, not Britax-vs-cheaper-alternative in general. Any tech will tell you that there is no one single "best" seat--there is just what is best for your child/car/budget situation.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Please note that the thread linked to above is in regards to the Britax Frontier vs. Graco Nautilus only, not Britax-vs-cheaper-alternative in general. Any tech will tell you that there is no one single "best" seat--there is just what is best for your child/car/budget situation.

please note toward the end of the thread there is a discussion of why many ppl prefer Britax over another brand. I didnt read where this thread was only asking for tech's advice.









just for the record, i dont like Britax b/c of the name. i like them b/c compared to all the other car seats i have seen or owned (no im not a tech) they fit all the criteria more so than others (fit, comfort, easy install, etc. etc.).


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
How on earth do you choose a car seat?

The way I chose my most recent carseat was this (ds was a toddler already):
I knew I wanted ds to be harnessed WAY past 40lbs. I also knew he was on the tall side (which you of course wouldn't know with a baby. lol). So I knew I needed a carseat that would harness past 40lbs, and I wanted one with relatively high harness slots, so I went with the Radian.

I guess my point is, there are a lot of carseats that are not worth the money in the long term, even if they are cheaper in the short term. If a carseat only harnesses to 40lbs, pass on it. That's not long enough. You'll have to buy a more expensive harnessed seat when they are older but still need to be harnessed anyways (which is what we had to do).
Even if it harnesses past 40lbs, make sure it has high harness slots. You can see that info here http://www.carseatdata.org/cnt/resou...t-measurements

All carseats have to be "safe" so the best one is the one that will last long enough, and you will use properly. It's cost effective to spend more at the outset for a longer lasting carseat.
If you weed out the seats that harness only to 40lbs, don't have high harness slots, and don't RF long enough, that doesn't really leave you with a ton of options. It's easier to decide from there!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, sorry I didn't mean to offend. Really, our training DOES teach us stuff though, I promise.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

ITA Becky.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Oh, sorry I didn't mean to offend. Really, our training DOES teach us stuff though, I promise.


----------

